# Built-in dashcam viewer is coming soon



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245968207338328065


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Note: this is from an Early Access release of software. So far, we haven't heard what the version number is.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I’m now told it’s 2020.12.5


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

The cool thing is that months and months ago I gave the recommendation to deliver it in this exact way!


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

about time.... Here is hoping this comes quick.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

TrevP said:


> I'm now told it's 2020.12.5


Yup that's the release number.

https://electrek.co/2020/04/03/tesla-update-teslacam-sentry-mode-video-viewer/


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Be interested to know what is meant by “event.”

Does this mean that we’ll be able to go directly to the associated videos by tapping on the event notification? Or, barring that, will the videos will be grouped by event and highlighted in some way?

Reviewing in-car is a huge step forward (especially the option to delete - hope it allows mass deletes) but the biggest problem has always been finding the associated videos. Yes, we’ll now be able to review fairly quickly after the event but that depends on a lot of things so tagging the videos would only make sense.

(Oh, and stop sentry mode from triggering when I walk up to the car with my BT connected key!)


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

skygraff said:


> Be interested to know what is meant by "event."
> 
> Does this mean that we'll be able to go directly to the associated videos by tapping on the event notification? Or, barring that, will the videos will be grouped by event and highlighted in some way?
> 
> ...


Events are either manually generated (tap on the dashcam icon to save the last 10 minutes) or by honking the horn (assuming one has enabled that feature) or Sentry mode being activated by detected movement.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Events are either manually generated (tap on the dashcam icon to save the last 10 minutes) or by honking the horn (assuming one has enabled that feature) or Sentry mode being activated by detected movement.


Trev, thanks for framing the question.

I realize that I may have confused the matter by simply asking what "event" meant rather than asking what they meant by saying you can "select a clip or _event_." Obviously, we have always been able to select clips but events, while saved in separate folders, are still just clips without any start/end reference or tag to identify them. I'm hopeful that Tesla is planning to better indicate which clips are associated with an event and would be pleasantly surprised if that was the case with this update.

Thanks again (for everything you do)!


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

this is awesome.

not good news for company making the Roadie for Tesla though


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

TrevP said:


> Events are either manually generated (tap on the dashcam icon to save the last 10 minutes) or by honking the horn


And the last hour as well..


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

tipton said:


> not good news for company making the Roadie for Tesla though


Yeah, that's a risk you face when dealing with a company that's always updating their cars' features, especially if the feature is something Tesla can provide via a software update. For a company selling aftermarket products, it's probably safer to make hardware accessories, especially items that Tesla has stopped including with the car.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

tipton said:


> this is awesome.
> 
> not good news for company making the Roadie for Tesla though


I went and bought an Apple adapter so I could play the videos on my phone earlier this year too. #facepalm


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hmm, probably the single greatest feature I've been looking forward to.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

tipton said:


> this is awesome.
> 
> not good news for company making the Roadie for Tesla though


With the Roadie you don't have to be sitting in your car. You can supposedly view and edit remotely from the comfort of your home. Roadie still has its advantages. Now if Tesla can let us view events remotely from the App, then Roadie might be hurting.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

UI in action 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246238374438076417


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

2Kap said:


> I went and bought an Apple adapter so I could play the videos on my phone earlier this year too. #facepalm


I recently bought the Roadie and I don't regret it. Just because you can see the footage on screen doesn't mean you have exported it. I figure best of both worlds.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

2Kap said:


> I went and bought an Apple adapter so I could play the videos on my phone earlier this year too. #facepalm


 And I bought a Raspberry Pi Zero W to stream the videos to a file server. However, I never got it to work, so it's not as if this new Tesla feature will render my solution obsolete. It's already not working.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

TrevP said:


> UI in action
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246238374438076417


My god that's S3XY!


----------



## DFTT (Jul 23, 2017)

Is it limited to HW3?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DFTT said:


> Is it limited to HW3?


Shouldn't be, no. But this software isn't released yet. We should have more info once it's available to the rest of us.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

tivoboy said:


> My god that's S3XY!


And love the trash delete button for in car cleanup!


----------



## Bob Publico (Mar 9, 2019)

tipton said:


> this is awesome.
> 
> not good news for company making the Roadie for Tesla though


Timing in life is everything. I received my $125. Roadie on March 2nd and have been trying to set it up without success since.
Not as easy as some videos demonstrate. At least I can use the included memory card for my other toys.
Oh well, there's are more important things to be concerned about. I welcome the pending feature.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> And love the trash delete button for in car cleanup!


Hope there's an option to delete all videos and/or one that says delete all videos in the last 24hrs/7days.

Might be a scenario where you have saved videos but haven't had time to offload it, but also have a bunch of videos after that you don't need/want.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> have a bunch of videos after that you don't need/want.


Knock on wood I haven't *needed* any so far 😉


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Knock on wood I haven't *needed* any so far 😉


Same, but I've saved a few interesting events (mainly stupid drivers doing stupid things).

Though the ONE time I did need it (wife got into an accident) it didn't work.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Next step in evolution of the concept will be access the video from within the Tesla App itself.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Firewired said:


> Next step in evolution of the concept will be access the video from within the Tesla App itself.


I'm still waiting for something to be added that warrants the monthly connectivity for me.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh they're real, and they're magnificent.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Oh they're real, and they're magnificent.


What?


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> What?


The dashcam views, playback etc. Looks like the rollout is happening, got it this morning. My post was a Seinfeld quote.

I also assume I got the new Sentry Mode image but haven't seen it.


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Hope there's an option to delete all videos and/or one that says delete all videos in the last 24hrs/7days.
> 
> Might be a scenario where you have saved videos but haven't had time to offload it, but also have a bunch of videos after that you don't need/want.


fully agree, need to have the option to "lock" / "save" video and then "delete" all (that are not "locked"). -

also hope they have "quick skip" that jumps exactly to the spot of the event.


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> What?


They are spectacular!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

2020.12.5 breaks the Roadie's file system. Jake sent out an email tonight, but there's more info here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247671006841503745


----------



## melmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

The upgrade killed my Roadie, but the author says expect an update tonight... meanwhile, I put another USB stick in, formatted it to Fat32 on my Mac, created a TeslaCam folder and drove around a bit. Went to look at the videos, and Tesla reported there were no videos. Took the drive inside and the recent clips folder was filled with playable video.. so I'm confused now... clips are there but my Model 3 acts like they are not there.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

melmartin said:


> The upgrade killed my Roadie, but the author says expect an update tonight... meanwhile, I put another USB stick in, formatted it to Fat32 on my Mac, created a TeslaCam folder and drove around a bit. Went to look at the videos, and Tesla reported there were no videos. Took the drive inside and the recent clips folder was filled with playable video.. so I'm confused now... clips are there but my Model 3 acts like they are not there.


probably needs saved files. Not just recordings that would be deleted after an hour.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I see the updated Roadie app now, not that I'm going anywhere soon.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

The viewer only shows saved clips or sentry mode recordings. Would be nice to be able to see the recent non saved ones though.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Be interested to know what is meant by "event."
> 
> Does this mean that we'll be able to go directly to the associated videos by tapping on the event notification? Or, barring that, will the videos will be grouped by event and highlighted in some way?


*self-quoting sin*

Just watched Trev's review and am really glad that they did, in fact, make the notification a clickable link to the event and, also, that they grouped the clips as single events (rather than as individual vids to review/delete separately).

Thanks, Trev, for making the video and Tesla for making this improvement!

Yup, slide to delete and mass delete would be great as would the ability to mark/lock events for future use or even set start and end points within an event. But, hey, can always write that stuff down.


----------



## DFTT (Jul 23, 2017)

Still waiting for someone to say they've installed it on a HW 2.5 vehicle. I know it won't show cones and traffic lights, but would like to have the dash cam viewer portion.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

DFTT said:


> Still waiting for someone to say they've installed it on a HW 2.5 vehicle. I know it won't show cones and traffic lights, but would like to have the dash cam viewer portion.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246261071486337025
I am not sure if it is in this version, but coming "soon".


----------



## Friedrich (Mar 4, 2017)

DFTT said:


> Still waiting for someone to say they've installed it on a HW 2.5 vehicle. I know it won't show cones and traffic lights, but would like to have the dash cam viewer portion.


I've installed it on my Model 3 with hardware 2.5. I have the dashcam viewer and I'm getting cones. As for the traffic lights I couldn't say, because my village is a traffic-light-free zone, and pertaining to the current circumstances, I don't get around a lot...


----------



## DFTT (Jul 23, 2017)

2020.12.5 was dl'd last night. This am I went to my Model 3 with HW 2.5 and had a blank screen. Tried rebooting with thumbwheels and then with foot on the brake- nothing. Decided to plug it in. Went back into the house to get the wife's Lexus key, came back out and noticed that the MCU was now active. Drove around and the system showed a lot of what it thought were cones (I'm not so sure  Some stop signs were shown as cones, no traffic lights were shown although I didn't expect either of these events until I'm updated to HW 3.
installed a Samsung T5 500 gig SSD and viola, dash cam displays as advertised.


----------



## DFTT (Jul 23, 2017)

That should be voila


----------

